
PayPal goes after Apple in a full page NYT Ad - nikunjk
http://pando.com/2014/09/15/paypal-drops-the-gloves-calling-out-apples-icloud-security-in-new-payments-ad/
======
johng
Paypal should probably spend more time trying to speed up their interface. It
has been painfully slow for years... decades, even.

